# heyy



## hellohiashley (Sep 7, 2007)

=] heyy im jus a mantis lover but as i went away and etc i got rid of them as i couldnt care for them so i gave them away now im ack lookin for ooths to re build my collectin =]

thanks


----------



## lynnu (Sep 7, 2007)

welcome


----------



## chrisboy101 (Sep 7, 2007)

hey how u doin?


----------



## wolfman50010 (Sep 7, 2007)

welcome


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome! What species did you have before, and what do you like now?


----------



## Asa (Sep 8, 2007)

To the point!

Once you can start to breed stuff to feed them, it's not so hard.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 8, 2007)

Welcome! Glad to have you. What kind of mantis did you keep?


----------



## Precious (Sep 8, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## bubforever (Sep 9, 2007)

Welcome you should be able to find what your looking for here.


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 9, 2007)

Welcome


----------

